# Having fun with a old E34.



## chiller (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi, me and some other friends from Norway bought a old BMW E34 to have fun with during the winter. This ended abruptly last weekend when we drove of the course, was a few times on the roof but ended up on the wheels.
Two windows broke, and we had the sunroof open before the crash. The BMW was surprisingly intact, but it was full of snow. Here is a few pictures:









This is where I was sitting: (I was the passenger)


















More pictures can be found here.

A movie from the penultimate trackday can be downloaded as well:
http://filmer.driftfun.com/2006/driftfun-2006-03-05-sigdal.wmv


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

the video was really cool. I love the different camera angles. You guys have all the fun!!!


----------

